# Trying to get Invalidity Pension, refused twice



## wednesday (18 Jun 2013)

Hubby is applying for invalidity pension following SCA last year. He was refused in September last year and then applied for a review. Got response from that last week - refused again. 

The letter says that he can appeal (I'll be doing that for him as he's not good on this type of thing). Can anyone give me any idea what type of info will assist me? Do I bombard them with medical info?

When the review was applied for there was paperwork from his GP, a letter from hubby along with name, phone no. & email of his cardiologist (who hasn't been contacted at all).

Cardiologist says that hubby is unable to work as he cannot have any stress, do isometric exercise, drive professionally, go up ladders, no lifting over 10-15kg. His short-term memory is very poor which makes learning a new skill nigh on impossible too. Somedays he's full of beans, other days he'll have a short walk and then sleep for 1/2 an hour or more and be wiped for the rest of the day.

I don't want him to go onto Disability as this will affect our income as I work part-time. He's currently receiving Illness Benefit and has been since March 2012.


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Jun 2013)

Perhaps you could get that letter from the Cardiologist stating his limitations. I think it up to you/hubby to supply the details of his illness.

Perhaps you applied too soon for his Invalidity Pension as he needs to be at least one year on Illness Ben. before being eligible for Invalidity.

I would request a further review based on the new info provided (from Cardiologist and your GP.) Has his condition improved /disimproved since the original application.

You have not stated the grounds for refusal. (Perhaps this is personal)

Keep copies of all correspondence


----------



## wednesday (19 Jun 2013)

Thanks for the reply Black Sheep. It doesn't say much in the letter - based upon the medical evidence provided by you, your case has been reviewed and the medical assessor/advisor has expressed the opinion that you are *unsuitable for Invalidity Pension.*

I'm surprised that if they feel they haven't enough info, they haven't asked for more or been in touch with the cardiologist directly given that I provided all his details.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Jun 2013)

Don't be surprised that they did not request more info. As you are the applicant it's up to you to supply the information that you feel is relevant. They will not go looking for it.

I don't understand "unsuitable for Invalidity". On what grounds or in what way. Ask for clarification


----------



## Time (16 Aug 2013)

That is a standard line they use on their letters. None of their letters ever explain anything clearly.


----------



## fobs (16 Aug 2013)

Did you send in letters from his GP and consultant with his application? My husband is on an invalidity pension (since 2009) for a heart condition also and we sent these letters and also approached our local TD to follow up on the application for us. You need to be pushy and send all evidence that can help you as I am sure your husband does not need the extra stress these refusals bring him.


----------

